# Does anyone know anything about this machine



## Crawlspace (Nov 12, 2021)

I have a line on this auger decently cheap. Just wondering if it would be worth the investment, and Mostly if I can still find parts if needed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That’s a real man’s boat anchor! Seriously though, I wouldn’t pay scrap value for it. Heavy as all get out, you’ll spend four times the amount of time cleaning the mess than opening a drain.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Although, it would make a nice display item at a shop or supply house. It’s only value is it’s history. Thing looks like it’s ready to head into battle in WW11!


----------



## Crawlspace (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you for the heads up. I appreciate it


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I know one thing about it, it's dirty!


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

If it were me I would buy it and add it to the collection of things I wish I did not buy.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rooterboy said:


> If it were me I would buy it and add it to the collection of things I wish I did not buy.



Or better, just not buy it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The thing is pretty damn cool though, at least the autofeed! Has to be one of the first. Same principle as today, just bigger.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Looks like a real arm breaker. Can't tell which direction the distribution arm which will tell you whether the cable will tend to push forward out of the drum under tension or try to pull back under tension.(and whether it will wrap up outside or inside the drum) I imagine parts are not going to be easy to come by and having a set of front wheels is going to make using the machine a major pita unless there's a break on the Wheels somewhere. Hard pass for practical use but it is still pretty damn cool. If it's going for a dirt cheap (as in possibly stolen) price it may be worth looking at for cable alone. If you do want to try using it I'd at least order a foot switch from gorlitz if there's not already one in place. Definitely a cool find.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> .........Can't tell which direction the distribution arm which will tell you whether the cable will tend to push forward out of the drum under tension or try to pull back under tension.(and whether it will wrap up outside or inside the drum).........


Not sure what you mean by this, cables should always be spun in a direction that tightens them/makes them stiffer. Unless you're trying to go the other way in a tee or you're stuck, you should always be spinning the cable in one direction.

For instance, my General cables have a left hand wind, this means the outer wrap goes the direction of left hand bolt threads, aka counter-clockwise. Because of this my machine spins clockwise so as to always tighten that outer wrap.

Think of a spring, if you twist it one way it gets smaller, twist it the other way and it opens up. You don't want to be "opening up" your cable, that's a good way to break it.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> Not sure what you mean by this, cables should always be spun in a direction that tightens them/makes them stiffer. Unless you're trying to go the other way in a tee or you're stuck, you should always be spinning the cable in one direction.
> 
> For instance, my General cables have a left hand wind, this means the outer wrap goes the direction of left hand bolt threads, aka counter-clockwise. Because of this my machine spins clockwise so as to always tighten that outer wrap.
> 
> Think of a spring, if you twist it one way it gets smaller, twist it the other way and it opens up. You don't want to be "opening up" your cable, that's a good way to break it.



The cable pulls and pushes differently depending on the way the distributor arm faces. Hard to explain if you haven't used both without a power feeder. But some(most) machines like the 1065 and the speedrooter 92 have a distributor arm facing left. As it builds up tension the cable pulls itself into the basket. Most sled machines have a distributor arm facing right. When you hit a blockage that stops your blade the cable pushes forward as it tightens and if you don't hold on to that cable good it will shoot out of the drum and tie up your fingers. The other machines will knot up in the drum first. Hope that makes since. I learned on a sled machine and when I started working my second job I was using a 1065 and basically had to retrain myself on the machine. I hated the 1065 but I acknowledge that they're much safer machines. I can just move faster with a sled. Now I just use the dreel unless I'm hitting it from a roof or stool pull. Those get the r600 treatment


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> The cable pulls and pushes differently depending on the way the distributor arm faces. Hard to explain if you haven't used both without a power feeder. But some(most) machines like the 1065 and the speedrooter 92 have a distributor arm facing left. As it builds up tension the cable pulls itself into the basket. Most sled machines have a distributor arm facing right. When you hit a blockage that stops your blade the cable pushes forward as it tightens and if you don't hold on to that cable good it will shoot out of the drum and tie up your fingers. The other machines will knot up in the drum first. Hope that makes since. I learned on a sled machine and when I started working my second job I was using a 1065 and basically had to retrain myself on the machine. I hated the 1065 but I acknowledge that they're much safer machines. I can just move faster with a sled. Now I just use the dreel unless I'm hitting it from a roof or stool pull. Those get the r600 treatment


The direction the distributor arm faces is based off the direction the cable is wound. Like you say, the arm in my 91 faces one way for my left hand cable, if I put right hand cable in the drum I should also swap the distributor arm with one that points the other way.

If you wind cable in a drum backward you're going to stress it more. Just like how you should coil rope based on it's lay.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> The direction the distributor arm faces is based off the direction the cable is wound. Like you say, the arm in my 91 faces one way for my left hand cable, if I put right hand cable in the drum I should also swap the distributor arm with one that points the other way.
> 
> If you wind cable in a drum backward you're going to stress it more. Just like how you should coil rope based on it's lay.


Duracable(rotorooter) mytana, and gorlitz all only sell left wound cable for their sled machines featuring right facing distributor arms. It's just how sled machines are. The only right wound drum cable that I'm aware of is Marco cable.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

That is basically called a "nut buster" and you should just scrap it
before you lose it going down a long flight of stairs...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> That is basically called a "nut buster" and you should just scrap it
> before you lose it going down a long flight of stairs...


I was thinking your display window….


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I have to admit it is a cool looking machine, but I do not think it would be practical for daily use. This thread has gotten interesting with lots of useful info.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> I was thinking your display window….


Nope Sorry...I had to board up our display window at our shop...... 
some nut-wad actually hacked a hole through the poly window
and reached in and stole a picture I had sitting in the window.... 
They did not attempt to steal any of
the copper antiques I had sitting in there because that would have required getting all cut up from the razor wire
but this nut took an album cover I had  The building is basically boarded up like fort knox now 



The loons that walk around our area are something special 

go figure


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> I have to admit it is a cool looking machine, but I do not think it would be practical for daily use. This thread has gotten interesting with lots of useful info.


If I was younger, I might keep it by my inside clean out, never move it. My main is new, but it would definitely think twice about backing up with that monster looking at it!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Nope Sorry...I had to board up our display window at our shop......
> some nut-wad actually hacked a hole through the poly window
> and reached in and stole a picture I had sitting in the window....
> They did not attempt to steal any of
> ...


We are living in the most unbelievable pixie world any of us could have ever imagined!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> We are living in the most unbelievable pixie world any of us could have ever imagined!


All the heroin addicts, you can blame big pharma for that. Corporate greed is enshrined in law.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> All the heroin addicts, you can blame big pharma for that. Corporate greed is enshrined in law.


Not to mention our own government.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Not to mention our own government.


We all need to stop voting for any candidate that accepts corporate/lobbyist money. Unfortunately that might mean voting for someone with other policies you disagree with, most voters would never do so.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> All the heroin addicts, you can blame big pharma for that. Corporate greed is enshrined in law.


You must be a RACIST, or a Xenephobic, or maybe just a Trumper..... I dont know for sure
Big Pharma is trying to SAVE US.......you must believe this.... 

we have to EMBRACE this DIVERSITY for the sake of our new liberal country....
When they come to the schools and try to recruit your children into some
kind of transgender cult, we got to say that a drag queen talking to our children --- its ok....

. DIVERSITY... remember??


----------

